# Aus einem Array in Datenbank einlesen?



## Tobian (11. Dez 2003)

Hi Leute,

kleines Problem: Ich habe einen Array vom Typ String. Diesen möchte ich jetzt in eine Datenbank einlesen.
Quellcode:

for (int w = 1; w < i; w++)
{
	wortString = WortArray[w];
	System.out.println(wortString);
	statement.executeUpdate("INSERT INTO woerter VALUES (hier soll wortString rein, 1, 1)");
}

Wie schreibt man das mit der Variablen korrekt?

Für schnelle Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß Tobian.


----------



## AlArenal (11. Dez 2003)

```
statement.executeUpdate("INSERT INTO woerter VALUES ('" + WortArray[w] + "', 1, 1)");
```


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2003)

Wie dumm... Danke!


----------



## AlArenal (11. Dez 2003)

Je nach Datenbank und Anzahl der INSERTs emfpiehlt es sich, die ganze Schleife in eine Transaktion zu setzen. Geht dann deutlich schneller.


----------

